# Lovebird noise reputation



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

I've often thought their reputation but being super noisy was undeserved. For the most part mine are pretty quiet, certainly nothing OTT but then they have their odd moments like this morning where they're at full volume and my ears are ringing. Even trying to gag their beaks with a millet sprig didn't help, they greedily filled them whilst shouting. Typically they've just gone deathly silent whilst typing this, they'll probably nap for a while now to regain their energy.

Can't ever get mad at them though, even on full volume they're still lovely but I do wish I could gag the little buggers sometimes. How people cope with more than 2 indoors I don't know!


----------



## Denise aka Martini (May 27, 2009)

As you said they are lovely birds but yeah there chirp can be deafening at times i too used to have some in my outside aviary but had to downsize some of my birds as i live in a residential area i have very good neighbours and wanted to keep it that way :blush:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

its far nicer that budgies - they go from dusk till dark with no let-up.

give me a mini parrot anyday!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Lovebirds are one of the very few birds who's noise I really dislike!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> Lovebirds are one of the very few birds who's noise I really dislike!


 It's cockatiels for me- their reptitive squawking and especially that 'de-whoop! de-whoop! de-whoop! that can go on for hours- how I haven't strangled them over the years, I'll never know! :devil:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i`m with you on the cockateils - blinking annoying racket.


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Budgies make the cutest noise!
As for lovebirds I adore them more than any other bird but simply will not have them in my house. I value my sanity more.
Parrotlets are the future - all the personality but without ear-splitting shrieks.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

LiamRatSnake said:


> Budgies make the cutest noise!
> As for lovebirds I adore them more than any other bird but simply will not have them in my house. I value my sanity more.
> Parrotlets are the future - all the personality but without ear-splitting shrieks.


I LOVE parrotlets! :flrt:


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Ron Magpie said:


> I LOVE parrotlets! :flrt:


I adore mine. They're the sweetest things, I chose not to tame them up when I got them as a young pair as the bond they have with eachother is amazing. 
They're hilarious sometimes I watch them for hours.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Ron Magpie said:


> I LOVE parrotlets! :flrt:





LiamRatSnake said:


> I adore mine. They're the sweetest things, I chose not to tame them up when I got them as a young pair as the bond they have with eachother is amazing.
> They're hilarious sometimes I watch them for hours.


Parrotlets are definately my favourite small psittacine, closely followed by Lineolated Parakeets.


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Parrotlets are definately my favourite small psittacine, closely followed by Lineolated Parakeets.


Their beaks are sharper than they look. :gasp:
Still not seen my Pionus!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

LiamRatSnake said:


> Their beaks are sharper than they look. :gasp:
> Still not seen my Pionus!


I know, Im starting to think your just a pionus tease....


----------

